# R32 exhaust on a TT is DONE!!



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, I'm giving the job a :thumbup: Things went really well. It really was a pretty easy job. I'm very happy with the way it turned out. Pics..
































































The only thing I'm not %100 in love with is the fact that the muffler hangs a little low. I'm pretty sure I can remedy that with a can of spray paint.










Ill get some sound clips up as soon as I get a chance.:beer:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Or maybe polish it?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Interesting. So who is going to be the first to grab an EIP competition and test it on their 1.8t?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> Or maybe polish it?


I thought about that.. But shiney just isn't my thing.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

I used black BBQ paint on my blueflame for the same reason. Did a great job making it stealth. Scuff the surface with some medium grade sandpaper, then spray away.

In the background prior to install:










Installed:











On the ground...always hides in the shadows:










cheers


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> I used black BBQ paint on my blueflame for the same reason. Did a great job making it stealth. Scuff the surface with some medium grade sandpaper, then spray away.
> 
> In the background prior to install:
> 
> ...


That's the plan. Thanks! I've got my scuff pads and paint ready. Really happy with the way this turned out. Sounds awesome! Much more civilized. I hear the turbo & the rest of the car, much better now. That was always my biggest complaint with the 3" flowmaster set-up.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Interesting. So who is going to be the first to grab an EIP competition and test it on their 1.8t?


Hu? What's that?


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Awesome! now throw a flapper on there! :thumbup:

I'd love to do this with my 1.8T but not sure how worth it it would be..


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

chrisc351 said:


> Awesome! now throw a flapper on there! :thumbup:
> 
> I'd love to do this with my 1.8T but not sure how worth it it would be..


Funny, I was talking to my exhaust guy about doing one. I'm really contemplating doing it.


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm actually interested in this as well! Except I want to expose my tips and not hide them


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

chrisc351 said:


> I'm actually interested in this as well! Except I want to expose my tips and not hide them


That would take some pretty involved body work. The exhaust cutouts on the R32 are in a completely different location.


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

i dig the little turn downs and filled exhaust valance. need a sound clip soon!!! reminds me of my mustang, i had a v6 bumper with no exhaust tip cutouts and had turndowns out of the muffler.

for ****s and giggles here is a video of her. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlvKZlibBHo


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

So did you have to modify the hangers and if so, how much?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

zak2006 said:


> i dig the little turn downs and filled exhaust valance. need a sound clip soon!!! reminds me of my mustang, i had a v6 bumper with no exhaust tip cutouts and had turndowns out of the muffler.
> 
> for ****s and giggles here is a video of her. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlvKZlibBHo


Sound clip is coming. Hopefully today.



20v master said:


> So did you have to modify the hangers and if so, how much?


Nope, hangers are in their original spots.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Hu? What's that?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qELO8HYLC0

:laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qELO8HYLC0
> 
> :laugh:


Oh, I get it. This doesn't sound anything like that at all. Not raspy or poppy.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Oh, I get it. This doesn't sound anything like that at all. Not raspy or poppy.




Sound clips yet?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Sound clips yet?


No, the muffler is hitting a heat shield. I want to tweak that before I record.


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

So this is an aftermarket R32 exhaust? Magnaflow?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Kacz07 said:


> So this is an aftermarket R32 exhaust? Magnaflow?


Yup


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

What happen to the 3" You had? I thought you had built the one and now you move to a R23 exhaust


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20psi now said:


> What happen to the 3" You had? I thought you had built the one and now you move to a R23 exhaust


Muffler on the 3" set up was blown out. And I was ready for something quieter. The magnaflow setup sounds good, doesn't kill a lot of power, and doesn't drone at all. I dig it.


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

wheres these sound clips buddy? :wave:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

EuroSpic_TT said:


> wheres these sound clips buddy? :wave:


Sorry, I have yet to clearance the exhaust from the heat shield. I'm also thinking about removing the resonator. It really is too quiet. All you would hear in a sound clip is engine. Lol


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> Sorry, I have yet to clearance the exhaust from the heat shield. I'm also thinking about removing the resonator. It really is too quiet. All you would hear in a sound clip is engine. Lol


loll, u know i had a feeling that resonator was going to come out


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Too loud, too quiet, too loud, too quiet. Why not leave the exhaust alone and get a boost operated cutout? That way it can be both too quiet and TOO F'ING LOUD.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> Too loud, too quiet, too loud, too quiet. Why not leave the exhaust alone and get a boost operated cutout? That way it can be both too quiet and TOO F'ING LOUD.


Funny you mention that, because that's my other option.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Okay, an update on teh R32 exhaust. Tomorrow we are going to section it in a few places and rotate the orientation of the set up. It currently hangs a little lower than Id like. But with making a few cuts and a little head scratching, this is going to tuck up out of the way nicely. Ill post some pics in a minute of what Im talking about. 










Were gonna cut the areas in red and rotate everything. the 2 red marks after the "Y" will be cut, and the entire assembly rotated up and tucked away. The muffler is then gonna be cut out and rotated down and in, towards the "Y". Once were done, you shouldn't be able to see any exhaust at all. Were also going to cut the flanges off of the DP and test pipe and weld it together. Tired of those damn gaskets giving out. This should take care of all that once and for all. 

(spell checked)


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

Why not weld on a v-band for the DP instead of cutting the flange and welding together?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Dark Zero said:


> Why not weld on a v-band for the DP instead of cutting the flange and welding together?


 Because the flange already scrapes when going over a bump. And the flange from 42dd is even flat on the bottom, and STILL scrapes. If I put a V-band in that location, it would get destroyed on a speed bump. It would stick out much further than the flat bottomed 3-bolt flange. The idea of welding it up completely came from 42dd themselves. If I have to take it apart again, Ill weld in a V-band just before the resonator. So that as long as the resonator has enough clearance, the V-band will never be an issue. 

V-band would go right here..


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

Alright that's a legitimate reason, didn't think of it scraping. I know v-bands take up much more room than the standard flange. 

All these "quirks" and annoyances with clearance on aftermarket TT exhausts and DPs just makes me want to remain stock.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Dark Zero said:


> Alright that's a legitimate reason, didn't think of it scraping. I know v-bands take up much more room than the standard flange.
> 
> All these "quirks" and annoyances with clearance on aftermarket TT exhausts and DPs just makes me want to remain stock.


 Yeah, but its a lot of trial and error. Sometimes things arent available/right until you make them. Im glad Im not running the original. Its worth the effort. But like anything else with this car, effort is usually required.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Dark Zero said:


> Alright that's a legitimate reason, didn't think of it scraping. I know v-bands take up much more room than the standard flange.
> 
> All these "quirks" and annoyances with clearance on aftermarket TT exhausts and DPs just makes me want to remain stock.


 Quirks are minor, don't let them dissuade you. my blueflame was a pretty easy install. yes, we did need to cut the heat shield, but otherwise it was basically plug-n-play with very few adjustments. see pics in my post above. 

cheers


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

Oh I'm not staying stock that's for sure. I have the 42DD dp waiting in a box deciding if I'm going to coat it or not. I did have the APR cat-back but got rid of it and put stock back on. I'm just undecided on which setup to go forward with now. I'm ok with tweaking to get things right as long as the result makes me happy. 

Glad its working out to your liking and we'll waiting for those sound clips :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Dark Zero said:


> Oh I'm not staying stock that's for sure. I have the 42DD dp waiting in a box deciding if I'm going to coat it or not. I did have the APR cat-back but got rid of it and put stock back on. I'm just undecided on which setup to go forward with now. I'm ok with tweaking to get things right as long as the result makes me happy.
> 
> Glad its working out to your liking and we'll waiting for those sound clips :thumbup:


 Ill get some sound clips up this weekend. I want to get rid of this leak first. Sounds like a tractor.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

As it turns out, it was my turbo to manifold gasket that was leaking. The down pipe gasket was leaking too, but not as bad as I thought. This will be the third or fourth gasket for the manifold to turbo. I solved the blowout issues with that gasket last time, by using Nordlocks. But the guys that put the turbo on last, added a lock washer to the Nordlock setup (yeah pretty dumb). So it looks like I'm going to have to change that one again. Currently in the process of sectioning the Magnaflow. 



















Notice how low it sits before: 













































Starting to tuck up and out of the way nicely:thumbup: 













































Kind of a lot of work. But in my opinion worth it. Here's a shot of what it looked like after round 1 of this. 

Before: 









And after today's work: 









Next week Ill probably get to do the turbo gasket and get this exhaust completed. And hopefully a sound clip or 2.


----------

